# [October 4, 2014] #25 Indiana State (3-1) vs. #10 Northern Iowa (2-2)



## Jason Svoboda

*vs. *



*

#25 Indiana State Sycamores (3-1) vs. #10/10 Northern Iowa Panthers (2-2)

Memorial Stadium - Terre Haute, IN
Saturday, October 4, 2014 
Kickoff: 3:00pm EST

Facebook Event: *https://www.facebook.com/events/542513652550267​


----------



## Jason Svoboda

UNI's resident fan on Any Given Saturday says Sycamores don't have a MVFC caliber defense. Hopefully the guys have a good week of preparation.

http://www.anygivensaturday.com/sho...iana-St-9-27&p=2150678&viewfull=1#post2150678


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Ask Liberty if our D is capable?!?! 

Take away 3 15 yard personal fouls and a dreep bomb and that game is a blowout at half... Might ask Ball State also.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Ask Liberty if our D is capable?!?!
> 
> Take away 3 15 yard personal fouls and a dreep bomb and that game is a blowout at half... Might ask Ball State also.



Yeah, he's already saying Ball State sucks and Liberty sucks and we're going to go 0-8 in the MVFC.  That guy is a class A jackass.  And his team lost to the dumpster fire known as Hawaii...


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

IndyTreeFan said:


> Yeah, he's already saying Ball State sucks and Liberty sucks and we're going to go 0-8 in the MVFC.  That guy is a class A jackass.  And his team lost to the dumpster fire known as Hawaii...



Look we aint got a first rate D by any means, but those guys shut down the run today and they were solid (for the most part) against the pass.

They will give up some big plays at times but they often "bend but don't break".


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> UNI's resident fan on Any Given Saturday says Sycamores don't have a MVFC caliber defense. Hopefully the guys have a good week of preparation.
> 
> http://www.anygivensaturday.com/sho...iana-St-9-27&p=2150678&viewfull=1#post2150678



I read this during the game and got a little angry(er).  All I ever hear is how we won't be able to do something then when we do it they say it was because of something else.


----------



## new sycamore fan

The Clenz guy is a class A moron. He's back and forth more than a yoyo with his own team and recently called ISU the worst NHB football program in the entire NCAA. I wonder when the last time they beat NDSU was. Johnson is a beast and we will need to game plan for him but the way we've been playing you never know. I have been collecting his words of wisdom to give to a couple of players on our defense. Should be interesting.


----------



## ISUCC

I'm glad others have seen what a complete PRICK that clenz is over on ags, new sycamore fan, you need to print off all that vile crap he's typed about ISU football and give it to the players this week, that guy is to UNI the same as lakes is to ndsu, only I think clenz is actually worse, that guy has nothing but hatred/vitrol to post about Sycamore football

I would love nothing more than to beat them this week and end their season right off the bat, lose to us and they're pretty much out of the post season. 

They've lost to not one, but TWO horrible I-A schools, and their 2 wins are over the two worst I-AA programs in football this season. Hopefully they get a wake up call from ISU this weekend that they're not very good. Go Sycamores!


----------



## tjbison

new sycamore fan said:


> The Clenz guy is a class A moron. He's back and forth more than a yoyo with his own team and recently called ISU the worst NHB football program in the entire NCAA. I wonder when the last time they beat NDSU was. Johnson is a beast and we will need to game plan for him but the way we've been playing you never know. I have been collecting his words of wisdom to give to a couple of players on our defense. Should be interesting.




To answer your question: 2010 was the last time UNI beat us

Now, go kick some panther A**


----------



## GuardShock

tjbison said:


> To answer your question: 2010 was the last time UNI beat us
> 
> Now, go kick some panther A**



I knew I liked you.. (except for the week we play NDSU) no offense.


----------



## new sycamore fan

I know TJ. My kids favorite game (so far). Just hoping to catch a lurker who obviously spends most of his time on these forums.


----------



## niklz62

Here's the Internet forums summed up for you in a timeline

1. Our team is the best
2. You probably won't beat the team I think is better than you
3. That team wasn't as good as I thought
4. No way you can beat us
5. You got lucky
6. We had a bunch of injuries


----------



## ISUCC

and now that prick says UNI will win by 17, LOL, we really need to go out and kick their a$$es



niklz62 said:


> Here's the Internet forums summed up for you in a timeline
> 
> 1. Our team is the best
> 2. You probably won't beat the team I think is better than you
> 3. That team wasn't as good as I thought
> 4. No way you can beat us
> 5. You got lucky
> 6. We had a bunch of injuries


----------



## SYCAMORE FB DAD

I am so proud of our football team.. and I am not the Lone Ranger.. again keep the tempo, play smart.. and the world (FB) is our oyster! This is a game we really need to concentrate and play some smash mouth football. This game can be the game that will shut all those negative mouths once and for all! It's on our turf and trust me, they are worried sick to come here... bring the wood! and keep that foot on the pedal! We can Win this! for sure!


----------



## tjbison

David Johnson is a machine, shutting him down is key, or game at their place this year has me worried


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Facebook event for the game. Please invite all of your Indiana State contacts!

https://www.facebook.com/events/542513652550267


----------



## Jason Svoboda

tjbison said:


> David Johnson is a machine, shutting him down is key, or game at their place this year has me worried



Yeah, one of the best in FCS. Will be interesting to see if we can slow down the Panther running game.


----------



## ISUCC

62, I can't believe you're going back and forth with that clenz prick on ags, anything you type he's going to rebuff with stats from their weak-a$$ed schedule they've played so far. I'd wait till after we beat them Saturday, then just go say "told you so"


----------



## IndyTreeFan

UNI fans are to MVFC football as Wichita State fans are to MVC basketball.  And that's not a compliment...:shotgun:


----------



## ISUCC

I'd have to agree with that 100%, I just hope their players/coaches underestimate this year's ISU team as much as their fans are, on their board the starter thread predicts something like a 21 point win for UNI.


----------



## niklz62

ISUCC said:


> 62, I can't believe you're going back and forth with that clenz prick on ags, anything you type he's going to rebuff with stats from their weak-a$$ed schedule they've played so far. I'd wait till after we beat them Saturday, then just go say "told you so"



haha, i dont have anything else to do....Literally i work for the government, in Illinois


----------



## ISUCC

well, if/when we beat them Saturday I hope you go over there and say "ha, who's laughing now moron"



niklz62 said:


> haha, i dont have anything else to do....Literally i work for the government, in Illinois


----------



## niklz62

ISUCC said:


> well, if/when we beat them Saturday I hope you go over there and say "ha, who's laughing now moron"



It will make for a nice homecoming week.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

UNI has been living on their name for several years now.  I'm not sure if they're as good as all the hype would suggest, but this I can say - there are very few teams coming off two very mediocre seasons, that start 0-2 (with one loss to FBS laughingstock Hawaii), who can start the season ranked in the top 10 and stay there.  That's because they are UNI, no other reason.  They might be very good, I don't know, but I'm not buying the juggernaut crap being shoveled by the UNI faithful.

We'll see where we stack up this week, though.  UNI will most likely be better than Liberty.  Not sure how they'd stack up to Ball State or IU.


----------



## landrus13

I was at the Liberty game, my first ISU football game in 2 years. I came away very impressed with the defense. Even while the offense was struggling to move the ball, the defense consistently held or caused a turnover. We held the 23rd ranked team to 19 points. We dominated them in every facet of the game. Bring on UNI!!


----------



## niklz62

IndyTreeFan said:


> UNI has been living on their name for several years now.  I'm not sure if they're as good as all the hype would suggest, but this I can say - there are very few teams coming off two very mediocre seasons, that start 0-2 (with one loss to FBS laughingstock Hawaii), who can start the season ranked in the top 10 and stay there.  That's because they are UNI, no other reason.  They might be very good, I don't know, but I'm not buying the juggernaut crap being shoveled by the UNI faithful.
> 
> We'll see where we stack up this week, though.  UNI will most likely be better than Liberty.  Not sure how they'd stack up to Ball State or IU.



Here's a little help:

Iowa 31 UNI 23
Iowa 17 Ball State 13
ISU 27 Ball State 20

If I do the math correctly that makes us 11 pts better than UNI.  This equation is infallible


----------



## IndyTreeFan

niklz62 said:


> Here's a little help:
> 
> Iowa 31 UNI 23
> Iowa 17 Ball State 13
> ISU 27 Ball State 20
> 
> If I do the math correctly that makes us 11 pts better than UNI.  This equation is infallible



Can't argue with that logic...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Updated thread title to reflect us now being ranked #25 in the FCS Top 25 media poll.


----------



## GuardShock

niklz62 said:


> Here's a little help:
> 
> Iowa 31 UNI 23
> Iowa 17 Ball State 13
> ISU 27 Ball State 20
> 
> If I do the math correctly that makes us 11 pts better than UNI.  This equation is infallible



You make me laugh. This is great.


----------



## ISUCC

this x 1,000, I totally agree, UNI is a top 10 team at this time because of their past, not how they're doing now. They are very mediocre this year and I really feel they're gonna be in for a rude awakening this Saturday, especially since the game is in TH. 

Sure they've got a good RB, and he does well receiving passes too, but I would hope we'd focus on him, if we contain him, I think we win easily. 

Like I said earlier, they've lost to 2 of the worst I-A teams out there and their wins are over the 2 worst I-AA teams in football this season. 

regardless, it'll be a good game Saturday, need a good, inspired crowd to cheer them on to a win. 



IndyTreeFan said:


> *UNI has been living on their name for several years now.  I'm not sure if they're as good as all the hype would suggest*, but this I can say - there are very few teams coming off two very mediocre seasons, that start 0-2 (with one loss to FBS laughingstock Hawaii), who can start the season ranked in the top 10 and stay there.  That's because they are UNI, no other reason.  They might be very good, I don't know, but I'm not buying the juggernaut crap being shoveled by the UNI faithful.
> 
> We'll see where we stack up this week, though.  UNI will most likely be better than Liberty.  Not sure how they'd stack up to Ball State or IU.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

I'm not going to sell UNI. The reality of the situation is we're probably very close to them and the game will come down to turnovers and making the most of your scoring opportunites. I went through their stats and they are an impressive 18 of 18 in the red zone, half being TDs and half being FGs. They also have stellar "money" down defense so we'll need to get chunks on 1st and 2nd to make 3rd downs manageable. Here are their national rankings:

Total Offense 30
Rushing Offense 54
Passing Offense 25
Team Passing Efficiency 32
Scoring Offense 23
Total Defense 7
Rushing Defense 18
Passing Yards Allowed 20
Team Passing Efficiency Defense 38
Scoring Defense T-22
Turnover Margin T-51
3rd Down Conversion Pct 94
4th Down Conversion Pct T-53
3rd Down Conversion Pct Defense 4
4th Down Conversion Pct Defense T-34
Red Zone Offense T-1
Red Zone Defense T-30
Net Punting 45
Punt Returns 50
Kickoff Returns 16
First Downs Offense 75
First Downs Defense 15
Fewest Penalties Per Game T-84
Fewest Penalty Yards Per Game 62
Time of Possession T-26

For comparison's sake, here are ours:

Total Offense 59
Rushing Offense 112
Passing Offense 9
Team Passing Efficiency 18
Scoring Offense T-40
Total Defense 43
Rushing Defense 53
Passing Yards Allowed 51
Team Passing Efficiency Defense 12
Scoring Defense 28
Turnover Margin 2
3rd Down Conversion Pct 103
4th Down Conversion Pct T-22
3rd Down Conversion Pct Defense 67
4th Down Conversion Pct Defense 45
Red Zone Offense T-48
Red Zone Defense 8
Net Punting 63
Punt Returns 82
Kickoff Returns 70
First Downs Offense T-81
First Downs Defense 50
Fewest Penalties Per Game T-57
Fewest Penalty Yards Per Game 79
Time of Possession 76


----------



## BrokerZ

niklz62 said:


> Here's a little help:
> 
> Iowa 31 UNI 23
> Iowa 17 Ball State 13
> ISU 27 Ball State 20
> 
> If I do the math correctly that makes us 11 pts better than UNI.  This equation is infallible



It's science.


----------



## ISUCC

Indy, I would also say the opposite is true for ISU, the pollsters who vote in these polls know ISU football has been BAD for years, we've really only turned things around the last 4 years, and last year, as we all know, was another ISU disaster year, so pollsters are probably reluctant to vote ISU into any top 25 polls until we "prove it", which is a great motto for the team to have this year. 



IndyTreeFan said:


> UNI has been living on their name for several years now.  I'm not sure if they're as good as all the hype would suggest, but this I can say - there are very few teams coming off two very mediocre seasons, that start 0-2 (with one loss to FBS laughingstock Hawaii), who can start the season ranked in the top 10 and stay there.  That's because they are UNI, no other reason.  They might be very good, I don't know, but I'm not buying the juggernaut crap being shoveled by the UNI faithful.
> 
> We'll see where we stack up this week, though.  UNI will most likely be better than Liberty.  Not sure how they'd stack up to Ball State or IU.


----------



## GuardShock

Sooo...I've joined in on the smack talk on anygivensaturday.com.. haha


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Our Sycamores failed miserably trying to contain Coleman at IU.  If this RB is comparable I hope we have changed our scheme?


----------



## GuardShock

Jason Svoboda said:


> I'm not going to sell UNI. The reality of the situation is we're probably very close to them and the game will come down to turnovers and making the most of your scoring opportunites. I went through their stats and they are an impressive 18 of 18 in the red zone, half being TDs and half being FGs. They also have stellar "money" down defense so we'll need to get chunks on 1st and 2nd to make 3rd downs manageable. Here are their national rankings:
> 
> Total Offense 30
> Rushing Offense 54
> Passing Offense 25
> Team Passing Efficiency 32
> Scoring Offense 23
> Total Defense 7
> Rushing Defense 18
> Passing Yards Allowed 20
> Team Passing Efficiency Defense 38
> Scoring Defense T-22
> Turnover Margin T-51
> 3rd Down Conversion Pct 94
> 4th Down Conversion Pct T-53
> 3rd Down Conversion Pct Defense 4
> 4th Down Conversion Pct Defense T-34
> Red Zone Offense T-1
> Red Zone Defense T-30
> Net Punting 45
> Punt Returns 50
> Kickoff Returns 16
> First Downs Offense 75
> First Downs Defense 15
> Fewest Penalties Per Game T-84
> Fewest Penalty Yards Per Game 62
> Time of Possession T-26
> 
> For comparison's sake, here are ours:
> 
> Total Offense 59
> Rushing Offense 112
> Passing Offense 9
> Team Passing Efficiency 18
> Scoring Offense T-40
> Total Defense 43
> Rushing Defense 53
> Passing Yards Allowed 51
> Team Passing Efficiency Defense 12
> Scoring Defense 28
> Turnover Margin 2
> 3rd Down Conversion Pct 103
> 4th Down Conversion Pct T-22
> 3rd Down Conversion Pct Defense 67
> 4th Down Conversion Pct Defense 45
> Red Zone Offense T-48
> Red Zone Defense 8
> Net Punting 63
> Punt Returns 82
> Kickoff Returns 70
> First Downs Offense T-81
> First Downs Defense 50
> Fewest Penalties Per Game T-57
> Fewest Penalty Yards Per Game 79
> Time of Possession 76



So, we've both played 2 FBS teams and 2 FCS teams. They played an okay and not so okay FBS team. We did the same. We beat Liberty, a ranked team, they played Northern Colorado, who doesn't seem to be very good. I averaged up their rank vs our rank. They rank 44.36 and we rank 51.12. We play at home. This will be a tough game but we can win it. Like you said, it'll come down to turnovers.


----------



## SYCAMORE FB DAD

ISU_TREE_FAN said:


> Our Sycamores failed miserably trying to contain Coleman at IU.  If this RB is comparable I hope we have changed our scheme?



Trust me he ain't no Coleman.. this is a very win-able game for us! They are going to try and win it with field goals (hope we can keep them out of range as much as possible). They probably are between Liberty and Ball State.. as how good they are. So special teams, turn overs and PENALITIES will be a factor. We just have to play like we have: our defense is way underrated.. they are awesome! and our entire offense is awesome (QB/WR), maybe work on a better run game. The stats between the teams are apples and oranges...(sorta); we are the better team, its ours to lose. So we ask once again, KEEP PLAYING THE WAY YOUR PLAYING with NO FEAR and we will have a BIG WIN on Saturday for sure! Bring the wood again boys.. PLAY FULL THROTTLE THE WHOLE GAME! We're at home, and have fun kicking their butt! PROVE IT!

P.S. I was going to say last game 40-20 (wish I had posted it) and this one is harder but I say 35-24 Sycamores! However, I'll be excited with the "W" any way you can slice it!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Game thread on Panther Nation.

http://www.panthernation.com/showthread.php?t=60037


----------



## bent20

Nice run down by the UNI fan, but perhaps a little overly flattering. Buck Logan the next coming of Shakir Bell? I don't think so. I'd also give our D FAR more credit than that fan did. There is obviously a lot of confidence in Cedar Falls this season and I think they have a good team, but predicting their match up with NDSU will be for the conference title is definitely a bit premature. They played Iowa and Hawaii close, which is nice, but doesn't tell you a lot, and beat up two mediocre FCS schools - one of them being a team we also beat up. Hard to tell much based on that. They have talent though, they usually do. Doesn't always means they have a great season.


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Football Gameday Central: Sycamores Host Northern Iowa In Battle Of Ranked Teams*






The No. 25 Indiana State Sycamores continue the 2014 season when they continue the current home stand against No. 10 Northern Iowa on Saturday, October 4. Kick-off is set for 3:05 p.m. (ET) and will be televised on a pay-per-view basis by Sycamore Vision. This is the 110th season of intercollegiate football at Indiana State University.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## IndyTreeFan

At this point, I just want us to do what we've been doing - making plays.  If we continue to make the plays, and cut out the stupid penalties, we can win this game.

I've been very impressed with our defense so far.  I guess, after reading others' takes on it, we're not that good after all.  :beatdown:  I guess we'll see on Saturday.

The offense still gives me the willies, but that's not due to anything they've done on the field.  It comes more from being an ISU fan and always expecting the floor to fall out beneath me.  

Saturday's game should be good, I would think.  But, once again, after reading up on the topic from the experts over on AGS and panthernation, we don't really have a chance.  I mean, after all, no one that we've played is any good, and everyone UNI has played has been awesome this year.  Too bad we won't be able to compete...:talktothehand:


----------



## agrinut

niklz62 said:


> Here's a little help:
> 
> Iowa 31 UNI 23
> Iowa 17 Ball State 13
> ISU 27 Ball State 20
> 
> If I do the math correctly that makes us 11 pts better than UNI.  This equation is infallible



It's science man..... Beat'em up trees. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohoops247

IndyTreeFan said:


> I've  been very impressed with our defense so far.  I guess, after reading others' takes on it, we're not that good after all.  :beatdown:  I guess we'll see on Saturday.



I'm with you here!  I have been perplexed when I hear people say we don't have a good defense. I love our D. The guys play hard, love to hit, and just make plays. We seem to pick what we want to take away from a team and then do it very well.

Sure we gave up a TON of yards to IU, but those yards only got a Big Ten team 28 points (and only 7 in the second half).  The defense shut Tennessee Tech out (2 TDs were on Specials Team miscues) – yes, TT is looking terrible this year but a shutout is a shutout.  We held Ball State to 95 yards rushing and 2.5 YPR (they have averaged 192 yards and 4.4 YRP in their other games; All-MAC RB Edwards was held to 75 yards on 20 touches).  We never allowed Liberty to get going offensively and held them well below their 35 PPG average.

But enough with the stats – looks like our guys will just have to PROVE IT again Saturday.  Can’t wait!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bent20

This is a big home game to start conference play. Really hoping we get the win to keep the momentum going and to snap their win streak against us.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

GuardShock said:


> So, we've both played 2 FBS teams and 2 FCS teams. They played an okay and not so okay FBS team. We did the same. We beat Liberty, a ranked team, they played Northern Colorado, who doesn't seem to be very good. I averaged up their rank vs our rank. They rank 44.36 and we rank 51.12. We play at home. This will be a tough game but we can win it. Like you said, it'll come down to turnovers.



Always does. Penalties and turnovers. 

Another big key will be our red zone defense against their perfect red zone offense. They can remain pefect if they just kick FGs. I'll trade 1 TD for 2 FGs all day long. In researching their kicker, it does look like he is pretty damn solid so that is a definite weapon for them considering our FG kicking has been off and on.


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> Always does. Penalties and turnovers.
> 
> Another big key will be our red zone defense against their perfect red zone offense. They can remain pefect if they just kick FGs. I'll trade 1 TD for 2 FGs all day long. In researching their kicker, it does look like he is pretty damn solid so that is a definite weapon for them considering our FG kicking has been off and on.



anyone can kick indoors LOL

At Memorial Stadium the wind can blow 6 different directions on a 30yd field goal


----------



## Jason Svoboda

mohoops247 said:


> I'm with you here!  I have been perplexed when I hear people say we don't have a good defense. I love our D. The guys play hard, love to hit, and just make plays. We seem to pick what we want to take away from a team and then do it very well.
> 
> Sure we gave up a TON of yards to IU, but those yards only got a Big Ten team 28 points (and only 7 in the second half).  The defense shut Tennessee Tech out (2 TDs were on Specials Team miscues) – yes, TT is looking terrible this year but a shutout is a shutout.  We held Ball State to 95 yards rushing and 2.5 YPR (they have averaged 192 yards and 4.4 YRP in their other games; All-MAC RB Edwards was held to 75 yards on 20 touches).  We never allowed Liberty to get going offensively and held them well below their 35 PPG average.
> 
> But enough with the stats – looks like our guys will just have to PROVE IT again Saturday.  Can’t wait!



Our defensive stats, especially rush defense is skewed because of the game with IU. Here is an exploded view of our rush defense through the first four games. It's painfully obvious that the Indiana game is the outlier.

*vs FBS*
vs Indiana 69 carries for 455 yards (6.6 ypc)
vs Ball State 37 carries for 95 yards (2.57 ypc)

*vs FCS*
vs Tennessee Tech 34 carries for 61 yards (1.79 ypc)
vs Libery 22 carries for 33 yards (1.5 ypc)

Total vs FBS: 106 carries for 550 yards (5.2 ypg)
Total vs FCS: 56 carries for 94 yards (1.68 ypg)
Total vs All: 162 carries for 644 yards (4.0 ypc)
Total w/o Outlier: 93 carries for 189 yards (2.0 ypc)

I'm not saying we're going to shut UNI's rushing game down but I'd be absolutely shocked if they came anywhere near the current 4 yards per carry average our rush defense has considering we've sliced that in half over the last three games. I've always been one that buys into the cliche that you improve the most between games 1 and 2 and it's been pretty lights out since that point. 

I just hope our guys have practiced and prepared hard all week. If we lose, we lose... we're expected to as they are ranked in the Top 10, return a ton of talent and we've not beaten them in over a decade. I can deal with a loss in a close game but I'd probably lose my shit if we got blown out and I'll be there rooting my ass off for a Sycamore victory.


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> Our defensive stats, especially rush defense is skewed because of the game with IU. Here is an exploded view of our rush defense through the first four games. It's painfully obvious that the Indiana game is the outlier.
> 
> *vs FBS*
> vs Indiana 69 carries for 455 yards (6.6 ypc)
> vs Ball State 37 carries for 95 yards (2.57 ypc)
> 
> *vs FCS*
> vs Tennessee Tech 34 carries for 61 yards (1.79 ypc)
> vs Libery 22 carries for 33 yards (1.5 ypc)
> 
> Total vs FBS: 106 carries for 550 yards (5.2 ypg)
> Total vs FCS: 56 carries for 94 yards (1.68 ypg)
> Total vs All: 162 carries for 644 yards (4.0 ypc)
> Total w/o Outlier: 93 carries for 189 yards (2.0 ypc)
> 
> I'm not saying we're going to shut UNI's rushing game down but I'd be absolutely shocked if they came anywhere near the current 4 yards per carry average our rush defense has considering we've sliced that in half over the last three games. I've always been one that buys into the cliche that you improve the most between games 1 and 2 and it's been pretty lights out since that point.
> 
> I just hope our guys have practiced and prepared hard all week. If we lose, we lose... we're expected to as they are ranked in the Top 10, return a ton of talent and we've not beaten them in over a decade. I can deal with a loss in a close game but I'd probably lose my shit if we got blown out and I'll be there rooting my ass off for a Sycamore victory.



Also throw in there a few variables like the 1 hour lightning delay.  I had zero hopes in that game going in but im warming up to our performance.  it seemed like they decided we wouldnt beat them deep and they would also take advantage of the BigTen officals.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

A runningback that puts up consistently good numbers has a line in front of him that knows what they are doing. If our front defensive seven wins that battle I do not think they can stop our offense, we have a lot of weapons and developing more every week. So far I have enjoyed the "ride" this year I plan on sitting back and just watching and see how we end up.


----------



## ISUCC

from WTHI

http://wthitv.com/2014/10/01/isu-football-has-a-lot-of-respect-for-northern-iowa/


----------



## ISUCC

Pretty uneventful ISU football practice today. One tidbit ... WR Chris O'Leary is practicing & is expected to return Saturday for UNI game.— Todd Aaron Golden (@ToddAaronGolden) October 1, 2014


----------



## IndyTreeFan

UPDATE:

According to some in the brain trust that is anygivensaturday.com, Indiana State will go 0-8 in the MVFC this season.

Now, back to your regularly scheduled program...


----------



## bluestreak

IndyTreeFan said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> According to some in the brain trust that is anygivensaturday.com, Indiana State will go 0-8 in the MVFC this season.
> 
> Now, back to your regularly scheduled program...



Did you actually use the words " brain" and "any Given Saturday" in the same sentence?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## niklz62

Everyone picking us is basing that off of the 2013 life alert commercial we filmed.  They all had us winning 4 games with that team last year


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Weekend forecast from Weather.com is a high of 55 with a 10% chance of rain. It also says wind out of the W at 18mph.


----------



## GuardShock

I really think our offense can pick apart their defense. Our run game has to improve but it is good enough that we can keep them honest. I'm so fricken pumped. Our defense has been so good outside of the IU game. I really really wanna see a sack in their first drive of the game. It'll have him thinking about the pressure causing him to make bad decisions.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

IndyTreeFan said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> According to some in the brain trust that is anygivensaturday.com, Indiana State will go 0-8 in the MVFC this season.
> 
> Now, back to your regularly scheduled program...



To be fair, it could happen. It probably has the same likelihood of us going 8-0 as well. 

My goal is to go 4-4 in conference play. I think that would be a highly successful season considering how stacked the MVFC is.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> Also throw in there a few variables like the 1 hour lightning delay.  I had zero hopes in that game going in but im warming up to our performance.  it seemed like they decided we wouldnt beat them deep and they would also take advantage of the BigTen officals.



For sure. The fact they didn't get flagged for one holding call... they know they could do it all damn day and did. They already had insane size advantage as our defensive line is a bit small by today's standards plus Tevin Coleman is a big time back. Any time a kid has an offer from Michigan State coming out of high school, I take notice because I think they have excellent eyes for talent.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Jason Svoboda said:


> To be fair, it could happen. It probably has the same likelihood of us going 8-0 as well.
> 
> My goal is to go 4-4 in conference play. I think that would be a highly successful season considering how stacked the MVFC is.



If we go 4-4 in conference, we would finish 7-5, and would have a really good chance at the playoffs.  Mike Sanford should be MVFC Coach of the Year if that were to happen.  And it CAN happen...


----------



## mohoops247

Jason Svoboda said:


> My goal is to go 4-4 in conference play. I think that would be a highly successful season considering how stacked the MVFC is.



I'm right there with you. I would love to go undefeated at home, but we've got some really good teams coming in so that's no guarantee. But I think we pick up at least 1 road win (at WIU). 4-4 is attainable and I'd be disappointed with less than 4. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Jason Svoboda said:


>



He reiterates that league play is like "playing against Iowa again".  
It is all about sustained intensity...........you have it you win, you don't show up with it you lose!


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> To be fair, it could happen. It probably has the same likelihood of us going 8-0 as well.
> 
> My goal is to go 4-4 in conference play. I think that would be a highly successful season considering how stacked the MVFC is.



I suppose it could happen. I think there are some anomalies that have happened and I dont think we are one of them aside from the Ball State win.  Im not sure we dont win in OT if it came down to it.  

I think that we are underrated and 3 teams are probably overrated.  unfortunately we lost USD for UNI.  That would have made me feel more confident.  My new goal is 5 conference wins.  I think regardless who those wins are that puts us in the playoffs.  This is an updated goal because of how well they have played and I think the team has earned my confidence, even as hard as the conference will be.  I feel like beating Ball St. has given us so much more opportunity to make the playoffs.  

But when it all comes down to it, I'd most like us to be 1-0 this week


----------



## the johnner

Great to see Chris back on the field!!! The roomies ride again!

Pre-play prayer, "Please let the boys stay healthy, make great decisions and play to their potential. "

Let's get these guys.  SYCAMORE PRIDE BABY !!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> Weekend forecast from Weather.com is a high of 55 with a 10% chance of rain. It also says wind out of the W at 18mph.



Weather.com shows 49 degrees at noon (feels like 42) with 18mph winds. Break out the Sycamore hoodies for those of you tailgating.


----------



## ISUCC

I stopped reading the game thread on AGS many days ago, are those morons still saying how bad we are, how we're gonna go 0-8, and discounting all our wins this season because we played a "weak" schedule?? 

I'll check in over there after we beat UNI Saturday. LOL


----------



## niklz62

Just OFFICIALLY got permission to go.  My wife wants to take the kids so at least she will be ther and I won't be throwing up wondering if she was the luck we have needed to win the games. I probably need to work on my superstitiousness. 

The over/under under on how long my 2yo daughter makes it is 14:59 game clock minutes.  I'm researching things for them to do for the other 3 hours.


----------



## bluestreak

Yeah, the Bride and i are making the trek from rural western Illinois for the first time this season...Had work demands that had me in studio for 260 hours in the month of September, so i am gonna be ready to BUST loose. 

***************************
Maude Lebowski: What do you do for recreation?
The Dude: Oh, the usual. I bowl. Drive around. The occasional acid flashback.


----------



## kd_uni

First time poster--first of all, good luck to your team this weekend.  I've been impressed with ISU's start this year, especially looking at scores of somewhat common opponents.  

In any event, I have to ask how you can say that David Johnson "ain't no Coleman.."  I know it's only one source, but CBS Sports has Johnson listed the #11 RB (#124 overall) in the 2015 NFL, projecting as a 3rd or 4th round pick.  Unless I'm missing him, I don't see Coleman even rated... Again, that's not meant to "prove" anything--just think you should give Johnson a little credit for what he's done on the field.

I think it's going to come down to ISU's offense vs. UNI's defense. Historically, UNI has been very suspect to the pass, and seem to be showing improvement this year.  However, ISU looks to have a potent attack this year.  

In any event, football weather is finally here (at least in Des Moines--high was 70 yesterday and 50s today)!  Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## kd_uni

Sorry, forgot to cite my source--would hate to get kicked off for plagiarism already!  

http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/draft/prospectrankings/2015/RB


----------



## niklz62

kd_uni said:


> First time poster--first of all, good luck to your team this weekend.  I've been impressed with ISU's start this year, especially looking at scores of somewhat common opponents.
> 
> In any event, I have to ask how you can say that David Johnson "ain't no Coleman.."  I know it's only one source, but CBS Sports has Johnson listed the #11 RB (#124 overall) in the 2015 NFL, projecting as a 3rd or 4th round pick.  Unless I'm missing him, I don't see Coleman even rated... Again, that's not meant to "prove" anything--just think you should give Johnson a little credit for what he's done on the field.
> 
> I think it's going to come down to ISU's offense vs. UNI's defense. Historically, UNI has been very suspect to the pass, and seem to be showing improvement this year.  However, ISU looks to have a potent attack this year.
> 
> In any event, football weather is finally here (at least in Des Moines--high was 70 yesterday and 50s today)!  Good luck tomorrow.



This isn't meant as an argument toward you or to sound whiny but am I the only one who thinks that our Defense is the key to this season?  It seems like they will give up some yards early then dig in.  I thought that's where we have excelled this year.  Last year our offense and Perish put up solid stats while we were healthy. I really feel like Our healthy O is as good as any in the conference.


----------



## new sycamore fan

To kd_uni, welcome!  Johnson is the best back we will face this season.  Zenner is very good, and has had great games against us, but Johnson is a different animal.  Tevin Coleman is an excellent RUNNING back, but doesn't pose the same multi-threat problems that Johnson does.  That being said, our front 7, and particularly the defensive line, has really stepped up following the Indiana game and has played the run extremely well.  Our safeties better be ready to buckle it up and get after it this week.  Not belittling any other backs in the MVFC--there are some excellent ones at SIU, YSU, NDSU, and ILSU also.  The team obviously has their work cut out for them over the next several weeks, and needs to continue to improve and build on the first third of the season.  As they have come to know:  PROVE IT!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*UNI Tailgate*

I am hoping to be rolling into Terre Haute by 11am tomorrow. 

I set up on the West side of the stadium usually pretty close to parallel with the sidewalk out in front of the stadium in the first row. I drive a blue Ford Explorer so if you're going to the game and haven't had a chance to get some Sycamore Pride swag, drop by and I'll gladly give you some stuff and talk some Sycamore sports with you.


----------



## new sycamore fan

See you there Jason.  Hoping for a good crowd.  Early departure from Chicago.  Team seems geared up, so it should be entertaining.


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> I am hoping to be rolling into Terre Haute by 11am tomorrow.
> 
> I set up on the West side of the stadium usually pretty close to parallel with the sidewalk out in front of the stadium in the first row. I drive a blue Ford Explorer so if you're going to the game and haven't had a chance to get some Sycamore Pride swag, drop by and I'll gladly give you some stuff and talk some Sycamore sports with you.



If the wife and kids back out 50/50 then I'll stop by. Otherwise I can't leave for the game until 1:30. I've missed the beginning of the first 2 games so far


----------



## Bally #50

Jason Svoboda said:


> I am hoping to be rolling into Terre Haute by 11am tomorrow.
> 
> I set up on the West side of the stadium usually pretty close to parallel with the sidewalk out in front of the stadium in the first row. I drive a blue Ford Explorer so if you're going to the game and haven't had a chance to get some Sycamore Pride swag, drop by and I'll gladly give you some stuff and talk some Sycamore sports with you.


I wish I could join you but an event tomorrow night in Indy would not allow me to do so. Of course, it's all about Homecoming next week and a Sycamore win against UNI would give a huge boost to the attendance on that day. GO TREES~


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Line this morning has the Panthers favored by 7.5 points. 

http://www.5dimes.eu/livelines


----------



## GuardShock

Oh I can't wait to hear ISU beat them!! I'll be listening to the radio at work for sure. Does anyone know what station it's on? I think it's 95.somethin..? Wish it was on ESPN and I could watch it on my phone.


----------



## blueblazer

GuardShock said:


> Oh I can't wait to hear ISU beat them!! I'll be listening to the radio at work for sure. Does anyone know what station it's on? I think it's 95.somethin..? Wish it was on ESPN and I could watch it on my phone.



95.8the Duke


----------



## niklz62

blueblazer said:


> 95.8the Duke



Try 95.9


----------



## 14erHog

Does anyone know why the games notes released by ISU is saying watch online at watchespn?  I'm out of state and would like to watch the game.


----------



## mohoops247

14erHog said:


> Does anyone know why the games notes released by ISU is saying watch online at watchespn?  I'm out of state and would like to watch the game.



I'm guessing it was a mistake and not removed from last week's game notes. The write up in the Television particulars section did not mention WatchESPN, just Sycamore Vision.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuardShock

TOUCHDOWN BUCK LOGAN!! ISU offense was kickin!! Defense had a good stop before that. I hope ISU keeps this up.

Defense did good. Stopped them to 3 and out.

Dimitri Taylor 47 yards!!! 

ISU at the 12 yard line!!

AJ Johnson 6 yards, down to the 6 yard line. Perish 8 for 8

Buck logan to the 1 yard line.


----------



## GuardShock

Perish QB sneak breaks the plane. ISU 13-0. waiting on kick now.

Kick is good. 14-0 ISU


----------



## 14erHog

is there another way for me to listen?  the duke 95.9 is not working too well online.


----------



## GuardShock

14erHog said:


> is there another way for me to listen?  the duke 95.9 is not working too well online.



Not that I know of sorry. I'm not really having issues with 95.9 though.


----------



## tjbison

Go get'em trees


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

Crickets over at AGS right now fyi 😉


----------



## GuardShock

Perish fumbled at the 7 yard line :/. That's okay though.

They have ran for like 50 yards this series. They've drove to the 27 yard line of ISU. Still 14-0 ISU.


----------



## GuardShock

FFFFFF... 1st and goal at ISU 8 yard line

Their QB runs for touchdown. 14-7 ISU


----------



## GuardShock

3 and out.. Darn.


----------



## GuardShock

The wind sounds horrible and should help us in the 3rd quarter but we're screwed in the 4th. Right now UNI offense just moved the ball 49 yards. at the ISU 4 yard line..

Time out Northern Iowa.. CMON ISU


----------



## GuardShock

ISU defense kept them to a field goal

Perish throws first interception of game. Darn.. 14-10 ISU


----------



## GuardShock

Panthers do a field goal. 14-13 ISU, anyone's game

1:02 left in half.  ISU has 3 timeouts I think.

Half over, they didn't wanna throw into the wind. Really sucks. Will be good for the 3rd quarter as we switch sides again. We're leading but this is a close fricken game


----------



## Bluethunder

That fumble by Perish was brutal.  Could have gone in for a 21-0 lead, instead we turn it over and our offense has done zilch since that turnover.  Need to have a solid 3rd quarter with the wind and get some mojo back or we could be in trouble.


----------



## GuardShock

Bluethunder said:


> That fumble by Perish was brutal.  Could have gone in for a 21-0 lead, instead we turn it over and our offense has done zilch since that turnover.  Need to have a solid 3rd quarter with the wind and get some mojo back or we could be in trouble.



I agree. Sounds like the wind is giving us some fits. We can move the ball. LET"S GET THIS WIN!! Defense, keep doing your thing. Not doing a bad job. I'd like to see a sack by Connor though.


----------



## ISUCC

I think we need at least 14 points in the 3rd Q or we may be in trouble in the 4th, the wind is totally dictating this game today, but MAN, I wish we had that Perish fumble back, we had a chance to put the nail in the coffin there. 

This is like ISU basketball! LOL


----------



## GuardShock

During the whole 2nd quarter I was on the edge of my seat at work lol


----------



## GuardShock

We're regressing..

These penalties are KILLING us!!!! C'mon!!!!


----------



## Bluethunder

Yea, this game is slipping away quickly.  Stupid penalties, offense can't get a first down even when UNI spots us five yards, horrible punts......

UNI is too good to give them all this help.


----------



## GuardShock

19-14 UNI with the wind at our backs now. C'mon sycamores!!!


----------



## GuardShock

TOUCHDOWN ISU!!!!! CHRIS O'LEARY TO GARY OWENS FOR 38 YARDS. 20-19 ISU!!!!!!!

ISU going for 2 pt conversion. Field goal gives them nothing. Just 2 pt lead. Need the 2 pt conversion to help them from a field goal.

2:12 left in the 4th.

2 pt conversion failed. 20-19 ISU


----------



## Bluethunder

GuardShock said:


> TOUCHDOWN ISU!!!!! CHRIS O'LEARY TO GARY OWENS FOR 38 YARDS. 20-19 ISU!!!!!!!
> 
> ISU going for 2 pt conversion. Field goal gives them nothing. Just 2 pt lead. Need the 2 pt conversion to help them from a field goal.
> 
> 2:12 left in the 4th.



Not who I would have expected to throw a TD pass today, thats for sure.


----------



## GuardShock

ISU WIIIIINNNSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Bluethunder

Awesome win Sycamores!!!!!


----------



## Bluethunder

What a game!  Man I wish this one would have been on TV, but then again it may have given me a stroke.


----------



## 14erHog

Good win ISU...Let's keep it up!


----------



## ISUCC

WE DID IT!!!!!!


----------



## ISUCC

I was SURE I was gonna have a heart attack! 



Bluethunder said:


> What a game!  Man I wish this one would have been on TV, but then again it may have given me a stroke.


----------



## ISUCC

Those UNI pricks over on AGS (Clenz) got what they deserve!


----------



## 14erHog

In other news NDS is losing to WIU....


----------



## GuardShock

14erHog said:


> In other news NDS is losing to WIU....



If they lose... I'd be amazed. Crazier things have happened though.


----------



## IndianaState45

Epic win!! What an unreal play for that last score!! That D is lights out! Man what a team!


----------



## treeman

How many people would have bet we would be 4-1 at this point looking at that schedule?????? Great freakin job trees!


----------



## ISUCC

ndsu goes up 17-10, 3:24 left


----------



## ISUCC

none, and if they say they did they'd be lying! LOL



treeman said:


> How many people would have bet we would be 4-1 at this point looking at that schedule?????? Great freakin job trees!


----------



## ISUCC

YSU beat MSU 14-7 and ILS won big over sdsu 45-10, blowout


----------



## ISUCC

ndsu wins


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Bend but don't break! That D was put in a tough position more than once today and held them to 3, in the grand scheme of things that was your ball game!! 

These wideouts are as good as you will find at this level - very talented group. 

Welcome back to Oleary in a big big way! Huge 3rd down catch and then a pass in the bread basket to one heck of a wideout in Owens - he is very good!

Johnson's 3rd down catch - oh my!! That kid takes things personal! 

UNI a dome team - 53 yards into the wind!?!?! That kick was playin like a 60 yarder?? For the win with time left?!?! A total head scratcher!


----------



## GuardShock

What a bunch of arrogant pricks UNI fans are. You should have seen me at work jumping up and down after that last touchdown and after the missed field goal!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

GuardShock said:


> What a bunch of arrogant pricks UNI fans are. You should have seen me at work jumping up and down after that last touchdown and after the missed field goal!



Oh don't be so salty. That any worse than anyone else. I saw several UNi players pat our guys on the helmet after a good play - did it all day long. Don't let a few fans ruin it for all of them. UNI fans have never bothered me.


----------



## GuardShock

I said nothing about the players. Just the fans! I really wish I was there to see the game though. Man.. I won't lie I was worried. So worried I had to turn the commentating on the radio off at times because I felt like if I didn't listen we would do something well! Can not wait for next Saturday! Ready to go 5-1.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

GuardShock said:


> I said nothing about the players. Just the fans! I really wish I was there to see the game though. Man.. I won't lie I was worried. So worried I had to turn the commentating on the radio off at times because I felt like if I didn't listen we would do something well! Can not wait for next Saturday! Ready to go 5-1.



I know what you said... I was just adding to my statement. Relax.

You didn't miss much really. Ho hum game.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Sycamores Take Down Tenth-Ranked Northern Iowa In Thriller*






Indiana State scored late and the defense held at the end as the Sycamores earned a hard-fought 20-19 victory over No. 10 Northern Iowa in a thriller on a chilly afternoon at Memorial Stadium.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## ISUCC

Richmond is running all over Liberty, as the Liberty fans predicted they would


----------



## ISUCC




----------



## krwilson2

Watched from KENTUCKY VIA sycamorevision.....well done Trees!!!


----------



## GuardShock

Gary was WIIIDDEEEEE open! That was fantastic.


----------



## 14erHog

4200 fans...horrible :angry:


----------



## niklz62

14erHog said:


> 4200 fans...horrible :angry:



I assume every indiana football team was home and it was cold as crap.


----------



## ISUCC

disappointing yes, but the weather probably played a role



14erHog said:


> 4200 fans...horrible :angry:


----------



## niklz62

krwilson2 said:


> Watched from KENTUCKY VIA sycamorevision.....well done Trees!!!



How was the feed?


----------



## niklz62

I havent regained my composure to make a rational comment about the game today


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

14erHog said:


> 4200 fans...horrible :angry:



Naaa not that deep, if you thought we would have more you were kidding yourself.

The 4k plus that did show up were gettin after it!! Thats all we needed, atleast we don't play in a done.


----------



## eagletree

It was an ugly cold day. I am sure it kept some away including me and my family. We were there last week and will be there next week. Let;s hope for great weather and great crowd.


----------



## IndianaState45

In other news Liberty just hit a 60 yard field goal with time expiring to push overtime with #20 Richmond  .... 60!!!


----------



## ISUCC

Liberty leading 39-32 in OT, Richmond ball



IndianaState45 said:


> In other news Liberty just hit a 60 yard field goal with time expiring to push overtime with #20 Richmond  .... 60!!!


----------



## ISUCC

well crap, Richmond scores, tied again


----------



## ISUCC

Richmond scores TD in 2nd OT


----------



## ISUCC

INT, Richmond wins, dang


----------



## ISUCC

I watched on Sycamore Vision too, it has been worse, but could be better, Full screen was a bit blurry, but leaving it on the smaller screen was ok. 



niklz62 said:


> How was the feed?


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Wow!  That's all I can say.  After a nice post-game dinner, a two hour drive home, UFO lights over my house, a movie, and watching the end of the Utah/UCLA game, I have finally lost enough of my adrenaline high from the game to post a few thoughts.

1.  This team has guts.  They never give up, never surrender.  They bend, but they don't break.  They would make Vince Lombardi proud!  
2.  I've never seen wind affect a game the way it did today.  Neither team could do anything offensively going into that wind.  It was crazy.
3.  The crowd was small, but they stayed into the game until the bitter end.  The people who are coming to these games are really starting to like what they see.  Maybe, with good weather, we can get a big crowd there for Homecoming.
4.  Man, it was cold!
5.  If I were a UNI fan, I'd be pretty pissed at my coaching staff.  They did some real head scratchers on play calling and game management.
6.  On the flip side, I think our coaching staff has done a remarkable job with this team.  The play calling offensively is playing to our strengths.  The defense is stout and getting better each week.  This is going to be a fun conference run!
7.  See #1.
8.  I'm enjoying the ride this year.  They've already won more than just about anyone thought they would, so now it's "icing on the cake" time.  Let's just see how far they can ride this train!!!

Well, I guess I ought to go to bed now.  It was a great day to be a Sycamore!!!

Mike Sanford for President!!!


----------



## BigBlue79

I thought that the sycamores played a bad game.  They had so many penalties at crucial times.  Then they had three turnovers with one of them being in the redzone. With all that being said, they STILL beat at top ten ranked UNI.  I'm very impressed.  You are not suppose to beat a team like that with three turnovers.  I wonder how good this team can be.


----------



## BlueSycamore

a mention from a basketball guy no less?


----------



## TreeTop

Impressed with our team.  Keep it up guys!


----------



## bent20

14erHog said:


> 4200 fans...horrible :angry:



I was more disappointed by how lifeless the crowd was until the final two minutes of the game. We went to the half leading and the stadium was dead silent. Liked the atmosphere around he stadium before the game. 

The game was amazing! Probably the best game I've ever seen in person at any level of football.


----------



## Eleven

bent20 said:


> I was more disappointed by how lifeless the crowd was until the final two minutes of the game. We went to the half leading and the stadium was dead silent. Liked the atmosphere around he stadium before the game.
> 
> The game was amazing! Probably the best game I've ever seen in person at any level of football.


We went limping into the half...they threatened to score TD'S on two consecutive possessions,  and could easily have taken the lead. 
I think people were a little stunned. .


----------



## Gotta Hav

*Panther Nation Football Sports Blog*

This is way more entertaining than reading anything we've posted about the UNI vs. ISU game.

http://www.panthernation.com/showthread.php?t=60037


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*The Good*

- AJ Johnson. I know Owens gets most of the press, but AJ won the ball game today. He had several big time grabs to keep drives going. Without those, we'd have lost that game. 

- Our defense played STOUT today IMO. We didn't do a fantastic job tackling Johnson, but he was really the only one that hurt us. You take away his one long run of 32 yards and he averaged about 4 yards a carry. I will live with that especially how well we tightened up in the red zone. Underwood and Sewall both made huge plays when it counted.

- Just as I said earlier in the thread, red zone defense would be a key and I'd trade 2 FGs for every touchdown and that is pretty much what we did. Even though it will also be an ugly, the wind was good to us on that FG attempt. Had the wind changed direction or had it been a calm day, that FG was good. Their kicker is probably the best in our conference.

- Third down conversion percentage. UNI came into the game 11th in the nation with only a 27% conversion percentage and we converted 42%, 6 of 14. 

- The last time we gave up less than 20 points to UNI was also the last time we beat them in 2002, a 21-19 victory at home. Over the last 9 meetings that we lost, we'd been beaten by an average score of 40-10. 

- Dmitri Taylor. Looks like we've found our next feature back. He can run and catch it out of the backfield. Looks like he has now passed Lemonte Booker for 2nd on the depth chart and if he keeps up his big plays, he is going to have to get some of Buck Logan's carries IMO.

- Umeh. He wasn't blasting the ball but he did have 3 punts inside the UNI 20. Field position was critical today. Helmet sticker. 

*The Bad*

- Offensive line. I thought we won in spite of our offensive line yesterday. We're still poor at run blocking and their ends were beating our tackles like drums pretty frequently. You also can't get a procedure call because you're not up on the line. 

- Is it possible to get a holding call at home? Our defensive line were held all freaking day. Just once. Please?

- Turnovers. That sideline fumble by Perish was brutal. If you're going to run, tuck and protect. Killed a chance to go up 21-0 and really put them out of the game. The sideline throw in the 2nd was also bad as the wind caught it and made it an easy pick. You can't do touch passes into the wind, especially deep in your territory with less than 2 minutes. Gave them free points basically. They scored 10 of their 19 points of turnovers. 

- Tackling at times. There were too many times we had them in the backfield and couldn't make the one-on-one tackle. I know Johnson is about the size of Underwood but you've got to get a hold of his legs and let others swarm. 

- 3rd and Long defense. Really the only other complaint I had was we'd get them consistently into 3 and long yardage and then give up a first down right at the sticks. Would like see us not give such big cushions and make stops there, especially since we didn't get much of a pass rush because of...

*The Ugly*

- Penalties. 10 for 85 yards. Any time you almost give up an entire football field in penalties... ugh. We've now been flagged 38 times for 364 yards on the year. There are times for good penalties (like getting beat on a TD) but most of ours aren't and will eventually cost us. 

- The referees. I thought last weeks officiating was poor but they guys made the previous crew like superstars. I guess I don't understand what holding is, what targeting is/isn't (because Wilson's hit looked just like the UNI hit) or how you can blatantly miss things right in front of you. Oh, and the ref not getting the fuck out of the way and tackling our guy was a cherry on the top. One a call where they called holding on US, a UNI defender facemasked Logan in plain view of the sideline judge. There were 3 missed face mask calls along the UNI sideline right in front of me.

- Our return game. We've got to find some yardage in the third phase of the game. Go look at our stats on the year and it's just dreadful. This is another one of those things that will eventually cost us at some point in the year. 

- The wind was brutal. It made a relatively normal day feel like Winter. 

- Attendance. I know it was cold, but come on. There was nothing else going on and I'm pointing the finger at students on this one. If attendance was 4200, the student attendance was a very, VERY small part of that. We did get loud when it counted, though.


----------



## bluestreak

bent20 said:


> I was more disappointed by how lifeless the crowd was until the final two minutes of the game. We went to the half leading and the stadium was dead silent. Liked the atmosphere around he stadium before the game.
> 
> The game was amazing! Probably the best game I've ever seen in person at any level of football.



There is no way I will be critical of the 4200 that were there... Including myself ( lol). I thought we were okay for most of the game and pretty damn good when it mattered.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbison

Congrats on the win


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Yeah they give the Sycamores a lot of credit for beating them don't they.....lol.    Sound just like Wichita fans when somebody beats them in basketball or baseball.  They are just lucky that they didn't get a real beat-down in Terre Haute yesterday that could well have occurred if our Sycamores had not self-destructed & cost themselves several more TD scores with penalties or miscues at opportune times.   **NOTE: Need to clean up this part of your game Sycamores****.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Jason Svoboda said:


> *The Good*
> 
> - AJ Johnson. I know Owens gets most of the press, but AJ won the ball game today. He had several big time grabs to keep drives going. Without those, we'd have lost that game.
> 
> - Our defense played STOUT today IMO. We didn't do a fantastic job tackling Johnson, but he was really the only one that hurt us. You take away his one long run of 32 yards and he averaged about 4 yards a carry. I will live with that especially how well we tightened up in the red zone. Underwood and Sewall both made huge players when it counted.
> 
> - Just as I said earlier in the thread, red zone defense would be a key and I'd trade 2 FGs for every touchdown and that is pretty much what we did. Even though it will also be an ugly, the wind was good to us on that FG attempt. Had the wind changed direction or had it been a calm day, that FG was good. Their kicker is probably the best in our conference.
> 
> - Third down conversion percentage. UNI came into the game 11th in the nation with only a 27% conversion percentage and we converted 42%, 6 of 14.
> 
> - The last time we gave up less than 20 points to UNI was also the last time we beat them in 2002, a 21-19 victory at home. Over the last 9 meetings that we lost, we'd been beaten by an average score of 40-10.
> 
> - Dmitri Taylor. Looks like we've found our next feature back. He can run and catch it out of the backfield. Looks like he has now passed Lemonte Booker for 2nd on the depth chart and if he keeps up his big plays, he is going to have to get some of Buck Logan's carries IMO.
> 
> - Umeh. He wasn't blasting the ball but he did have 3 punts inside the UNI 20. Field position was critical today. Helmet sticker.
> 
> *The Bad*
> 
> - Offensive line. I thought we won in spite of our offensive line yesterday. We're still poor at run blocking and their ends were beating our tackles like drums pretty frequently. You also can't get a procedure call because you're not up on the line.
> 
> - Is it possible to get a holding call at home? Our defensive line were held all freaking day. Just once. Please?
> 
> - Turnovers. That sideline fumble by Perish was brutal. If you're going to run, tuck and protect. Killed a chance to go up 21-0 and really put them out of the game. The sideline throw in the 2nd was also bad as the wind caught it and made it an easy pick. You can't do touch passes into the wind, especially deep in your territory with less than 2 minutes. Gave them free points basically. They scored 10 of their 19 points of turnovers.
> 
> - Tackling at times. There were too many times we had them in the backfield and couldn't make the one-on-one tackle. I know Johnson is about the size of Underwood but you've got to get a hold of his legs and let others swarm.
> 
> - 3rd and Long defense. Really the only other complaint I had was we'd get them consistently into 3 and long yardage and then give up a first down right at the sticks. Would like see us not give such big cushions and make stops there, especially since we didn't get much of a pass rush because of...
> 
> *The Ugly*
> 
> - Penalties. 10 for 85 yards. Any time you almost give up an entire football field in penalties... ugh. We've now been flagged 38 times for 364 yards on the year. There are times for good penalties (like getting beat on a TD) but most of ours aren't and will eventually cost us.
> 
> - The referees. I thought last weeks officiating was poor but they guys made the previous crew like superstars. I guess I don't understand what holding is, what targeting is/isn't (because Wilson's hit looked just like the UNI hit) or how you can blatantly miss things right in front of you. Oh, and the ref not getting the fuck out of the way and tackling our guy was a cherry on the top. One a call where they called holding on US, a UNI defender facemasked Logan in plain view of the sideline judge. There were 3 missed face mask calls along the UNI sideline right in front of me.
> 
> - Our return game. We've got to find some yardage in the third phase of the game. Go look at our stats on the year and it's just dreadful. This is another one of those things that will eventually cost us at some point in the year.
> 
> - The wind was brutal. It made a relatively normal day feel like Winter.
> 
> - Attendance. I know it was cold, but come on. There was nothing else going on and I'm pointing the finger at students on this one. If attendance was 4200, the student attendance was a very, VERY small part of that. We did get loud when it counted, though.



A good synopsis.  I'll give a couple of thoughts...

- On Perish's fumble deep in UNI territory - wasn't that a third down?  I thought I remembered him stretching for the first down when the ball came out.  If my memory is correct, I'll take him trying to make the first down rather than falling a yard short.  At least he was trying to make a play.

- Yes, Dmitri Taylor needs more touches.  He's got the burst that our other backs lack, and is better at squeezing through the tiny, short-lived holes our line opens up.

- Our tackling was good when they were going into the wind, just like everything else yesterday.  It was weird, I've never seen a game so totally dictated by the wind.  The upside to the defense's performance was that we were in the backfield_ a lot_ yesterday.  Their back made some really nice spin moves to get away from the first man, and by then we had over pursued and he had some room.  You could tell that back was really talented.

- You're spot on, we've really got to tighten up on our penalties.  We were just plain lucky that some of our ill-timed stupidity didn't bite us in the arse.

-  Attendance was about what I expected.  Because of the reluctance of people to come to our games if the weather isn't totally, absolutely, completely perfect, perhaps our new stadium options should include at least looking at some sort of dome.  Heck, the Colts would never fill an outdoor stadium once the weather turns.

- Time for ISU to promote the hell out of GOING INTO THE STADIUM next week.  I have no doubt that there will be a SRO crowd milling around outside, but it's high time to start changing the culture.  DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT!

- Oh yeah, a Friday evening pep rally would be a great idea, not some lame thing on Wednesday.  Seriously, who does a football pep rally on Wednesday?  Another stupid move by someone (who shall remain nameless) in Student Affairs who basically destroyed Homecoming.

Sorry for the rant there at the end.  Lots of stuff is going right for OUR football program right now.  Let's keep the momentum going!!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

IndyTreeFan said:


> On Perish's fumble deep in UNI territory - wasn't that a third down?  I thought I remembered him stretching for the first down when the ball came out.  If my memory is correct, I'll take him trying to make the first down rather than falling a yard short.  At least he was trying to make a play.



Yep, I still think you have to be cognizant of where you are on the field. The only time you should reach like that is at the goal line and along the sideline, IMO of course. I'd rather have had a 4th and 1 and go for it giving them the long field if we didn't make it. Gotta protect the ball first and foremost. Can't really fault him for trying to make the play.


----------



## niklz62

So I'll probably throw in some more comments tomorrow but regarding the officiating.  I thought the targeting was a good call. It was everything I understand it to be. He dove high like he was a dolphin trying to get a fish and the hit was above the shoulders. He could have played the down without doing that and had as good or better outcome.

Holding in the 3rd and 4th qtr was unbelievable. Especially on passing plays. I just cannot understand how they missed so many calls. I would have called some of them on me and I never held (except every play ever). 

The int that led to the last fg of the 1st half was IMO a terrible. It was my understanding that you had to make the catch all the way to the ground. As soon as he hit the ground with the ball it rolled out of his hand.  Does anyone remember one that went against us at Ball St. It was confirmed by replay.  

I don't know if a lot of guys are retiring or what the deal is but it seems like 2 or 3 guys on each crew are out there filling a spot. This week there were the regular number of games so this had to be a regular crew.  I feel like they read the papers and stuff and find out who should win and then make sure they don't call anything to screw that up

The Illegal Touching may have won the game so at least he had balls big enough to call that.


----------



## bent20

On the last UNI series, Underwood was held on every play except the first one when he got the strip sack. Also didn't mind our guy getting flagged for targeting, but call it both ways. They picked up the flag against UNI in the first half. The officiating was absolutely terrible and almost cost us the game.


----------



## niklz62

bent20 said:


> On the last UNI series, Underwood was held on every play except the first one when he got the strip sack. Also didn't mind our guy getting flagged for targeting, but call it both ways. They picked up the flag against UNI in the first half. The officiating was absolutely terrible and almost cost us the game.



I didnt get a look at the one they picked up.


----------



## new sycamore fan

UNI fans are completely delusional!  Check out this post from Panther Nation:
Edit: Sorry, I should have said that I predicted the rest of the year in a best-case scenario for UNI, without winning the auto-bid from the conference. This would probably be the only way that UNI gets an at-large bid (I don't think that would happen though). 

So I just predicted the rest of the year for UNI, NDSU, Ill St, SDSU, Southern Ill, and YSU. I have them like this:

NDSU - 11-1 (7-1)
Ill St. - 10-1 (7-1)
YSU - 9-3 (6-2)
UNI - 8-4 (6-2)
SDSU - 8-4 (5-3)
Southern Ill - 7-5 (4-4)

I have NDSU only losing to UNI. They don’t play Illinois State this year, and get YSU, Southern Illinois, and SDSU at home. 

I have Illinois State’s only loss coming to Youngstown. I think they get all geared up for the game at UNI, then have a letdown at home the next week. 
I have YSU losing at SDSU and at NDSU, but beating Illinois State on the road. They don’t play UNI this year. 

I have UNI losing to Illinois St, but beating NDSU. I also have UNI losing only to Illinois State in conference, which I think is unlikely, but I’m trying to be optimistic. 

I have SDSU losing at UNI and at NDSU for their 8-4 record. 

*For the record, I think Indiana State is a fraud and last week was the highlight of their year. But if they come back with a huge win next week (against Ill St) then they’ll be in this picture too, and UNI’s chances of making the playoffs gets bleaker.*
Playoff picture: Until the Playoff Committee actually does it, I don’t see them taking 4 MVFC teams, and I don’t see it happening again this year. If, IF UNI can get the win over NDSU then I think there might be a chance, but again I won’t believe it until I see it. If UNI had won last week, or gotten the win over Hawaii, I think they are in even with 2 conference losses at the end of the year. They and Youngstown would both be 9-3 (6-2), but UNI would have a win over a FBS team, which is important for the committee.


----------



## ISUCC

nice article about the O'Leary pass in the trib star, what a GREAT memory this kid will have to tell his family! 

http://www.tribstar.com/sports/coll...cle_85ce5351-99a5-5768-822d-73252c134a31.html


----------



## GuardShock

new sycamore fan said:


> UNI fans are completely delusional!  Check out this post from Panther Nation:
> Edit: Sorry, I should have said that I predicted the rest of the year in a best-case scenario for UNI, without winning the auto-bid from the conference. This would probably be the only way that UNI gets an at-large bid (I don't think that would happen though).
> 
> So I just predicted the rest of the year for UNI, NDSU, Ill St, SDSU, Southern Ill, and YSU. I have them like this:
> 
> NDSU - 11-1 (7-1)
> Ill St. - 10-1 (7-1)
> YSU - 9-3 (6-2)
> UNI - 8-4 (6-2)
> SDSU - 8-4 (5-3)
> Southern Ill - 7-5 (4-4)
> 
> I have NDSU only losing to UNI. They don’t play Illinois State this year, and get YSU, Southern Illinois, and SDSU at home.
> 
> I have Illinois State’s only loss coming to Youngstown. I think they get all geared up for the game at UNI, then have a letdown at home the next week.
> I have YSU losing at SDSU and at NDSU, but beating Illinois State on the road. They don’t play UNI this year.
> 
> I have UNI losing to Illinois St, but beating NDSU. I also have UNI losing only to Illinois State in conference, which I think is unlikely, but I’m trying to be optimistic.
> 
> I have SDSU losing at UNI and at NDSU for their 8-4 record.
> 
> *For the record, I think Indiana State is a fraud and last week was the highlight of their year. But if they come back with a huge win next week (against Ill St) then they’ll be in this picture too, and UNI’s chances of making the playoffs gets bleaker.*
> Playoff picture: Until the Playoff Committee actually does it, I don’t see them taking 4 MVFC teams, and I don’t see it happening again this year. If, IF UNI can get the win over NDSU then I think there might be a chance, but again I won’t believe it until I see it. If UNI had won last week, or gotten the win over Hawaii, I think they are in even with 2 conference losses at the end of the year. They and Youngstown would both be 9-3 (6-2), but UNI would have a win over a FBS team, which is important for the committee.



I love that no one respects what we've done. 4-1 just doesn't mean anything to them because we have been bad for so many years. Keep it up!! So once we're 5-1, 2-0 in the conference, are we still frauds?


----------

